# Favorite Wyndhams - Timeshare properties that you like going to?



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 12, 2015)

What are some of your favorite Wyndham timeshare properties that you like going to?  

Cynthia T.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2015)

Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai:  location, location, location

Wyndham Dolphin's Cove, Anaheim:  location, location, location.

I never had any intention of owning 8 Wyndham weeks - they definitely found me!


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 12, 2015)

I've stayed at Dolphins Cove for it's location.  Yes - location, location for Disneyland. Stayed a full week there.  I have also stayed at Wyndham Anaheim and liked that it was right next door to Garden Walk shops and restaurants and Disneyland. Again location, location!  On another more recent trip, Peacock Suites was fine. No full kitchen there and the pool was not as inviting to me as the other two properties, but the beds were very comfortable . It was clean and the location was also good for Disneyland. 

My family has enjoyed Grand Desert and the location. The free shuttle to the strip was great! The rooms were comfortable.  No smoke. No gambling onsite. Pools were very nice too. Great family stay.

I think of all the Wyndham timeshares I've stayed at Bonnet Creek Resort the most for it's atmosphere and location.

I've stayed at a few more Wyndham timeshare locations, but they were nice properties but not as special.

I will be trying some more Wyndham timeshare properties this coming holiday season, Spring Break and next summer. 

In the future, I can't wait to try Wyndham's Reunion, Seawatch Plantation, Oceanside Pier, Panama City Beach and Great Smokies Lodge.

Cynthia T.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 12, 2015)

I like two of the older urban properties, not so much for the buildings but for the cities where they are located. Riverside Suites in San Antonio and Avenue Plaza in New Orleans


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2015)

*I also thought Bonnet Creek was fantastic, but probably won't go back to Orlando.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 13, 2015)

I forgot to mention Puerto Rico.  We visited Wyndham Rio Mar which was very nice!  We had lunch outside overlooking the ocean.  The grounds were very tropical and pool with slide looked very nice too.  On that trip, I did an RCI exchange and stayed at the Gran Melia Golf Resort.  Both properties were beautiful in different ways.  The beach over by Wyndham in my opinion was much better for swimming.

Both properties had a great location, and were near the rain forest El Yunque.

I've stayed at Wyndham Palm Aire and the Areca Palm building had the renovated rooms.  I stayed for the general area, location was okay. Rooms and pool nice.  It was not what I thought it would be like, but fine for our stay.  

Lately, I've been doing alot of vacation planning and dreaming.  I do have San Antonio, TX on my list. I was thinking Wyndham La Cascada, but Riverside Suites may have the better location since it is right at River Walk. I may take Ron P's suggestion.  I have never visited Louisiana.  I am glad to hear that Avenue Plaza is also a favorite Wyndham timeshare spot for it's location.  

I think Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach, FL might be a fun family spot too.  I might just visit sometime to see it - when I am in the Orlando area.

I've never been to Hawaii.  Thank you DeniseM for your post. Location matters a lot to me.  Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas looks so pretty.  The rooms are all such a great size.  Even a 1 Bedroom Deluxe has 2 bathrooms.  I like that.  The pictures of the tropical pool look wonderful.   The beach access is a big plus!  It is the only Wyndham timeshare that I see in the directory to have beach access. The other Wyndham timeshare properties except for the Outrigger one's  seem like you must walk a few blocks, look down a cliff to see the ocean or travel a mile or more to get to the beach?  If I'm going to Hawaii, I definitely want a resort by the beach!

Scottsdale, AZ is also on my list.  Has anyone stayed or can recommend Wyndham's new associate property - Orange Tree Golf Resort?  

Cynthia T.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Favorite Wyndhams*

We love Bentley Brook, MA, Inn on the Wharf, Newport RI, Governors Green, Williamsburg, VA, Nashville, TN, Smokey Mountains, TN, and Cypress Palms, FL.  Bently Brook is our all time favorite.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 13, 2015)

This is something my wife and I agree on - our favorites:

Wyndham Wakikik Beach Walk
Wyndham Daytona Beach
Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
Wyndham Durango
Wyndham Westwinds


----------



## OutSkiing (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is our list:

- Wyndham Grand Chicago (stunning views / location / room decor)
- Bonnet Creek Orlando (grounds / location / family fun vibe)
- Seawatch Plantation Myrtle (view / grounds)
- Alexandria (location / location / location to cute olde town and DC)
- Oceanwatch Daytona - (view / pools / family vibe)
- Newport (cute historic city vibe)

Bob


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 13, 2015)

Midtown 45 
Santa Barbara
Skyline Tower
Shawnee


Lately, I have to do more drive (nearby) to locations.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a future stay booked for Santa Barbara.  I hope it will be a good trip?  I wanted Royal Vista but that went fast at the 10 month booking window.  I have read Royal Vista is a block and a half away across the street and amenities can be shared by both properties.  I haven't been to either place.  So something new for me to explore! I've stayed previously at Palm Aire but wanted a closer beach location this time.

Linda, how are the rooms?  Beach? Room size looks really good from the unit info.  Wyndham doesn't have a true Ft. Lauderdale location. Pompano beach will have to do.  I will have a rental car to go to Ft. Lauderdale beach.

I have some RCI things booked too for next summer, but in the future I'd like to make better use of my Wyndham points to go to some more Wyndham properties.  

Favorite places and everyones suggestions is very helpful!  Reading regular reviews is very time consuming. Lists are great!  Not everyone is a Wyndham timeshare owner, so reviews are often a mixed bag.  

Cynthia T.


----------



## jebloomquist (Oct 13, 2015)

Part of my favorites is because of the resort, but much of it is due to the surroundings and the activities that they offer.

Wyndham Sedona
Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk
Wyndham Royal Garden at Waikiki
Wyndham Shearwater
Wyndham Steamboat Springs
Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
Wyndham Canterbury
Wyndham Grand Chicago Riverside
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian

Jim


----------



## OutSkiing (Oct 13, 2015)

We like the layout and feel of Santa Barbara maybe more than Royal Vista. We've been to both .. Royal Vista seems like a gamble to get an Ocean Front. Probably the best rooms are the 1 bedrooms on the east corners or 2 bedrooms out in ocean side.

At Santa Barbara we had a wonderful 2 bedroom that sprawled out with two large balconies.  Even though it was technically 'intercosstal view' we could still see the ocean out one balcony.  We loved SB quiet pool area.

Bob


----------



## MaryBella7 (Oct 13, 2015)

Our Favs in no particular order

Newport:  Long Wharf
Williamsburg: Governor's Green
Shawnee: Crestview
Orlando: Bonnet Creek


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 14, 2015)

Wyndham Canterbury San Francisco
3 bedroom, 2 bathroom Presidential suite -- I could have happily lived here forever!

Wyndham Royal Vista Pompano Beach
2 bedroom, 2 bathroom ocean view

Wyndham Park City
terrific for skiing at Canyons Resort

Wyndham Bonnet Creek
any room type is good!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 14, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> I have a future stay booked for Santa Barbara.  I hope it will be a good trip?  I wanted Royal Vista but that went fast at the 10 month booking window.  I have read Royal Vista is a block and a half away across the street and amenities can be shared by both properties.  I haven't been to either place.  So something new for me to explore! I've stayed previously at Palm Aire but wanted a closer beach location this time.
> 
> Linda, how are the rooms?  Beach? Room size looks really good from the unit info.  Wyndham doesn't have a true Ft. Lauderdale location. Pompano beach will have to do.  I will have a rental car to go to Ft. Lauderdale beach.
> 
> <snip>Cynthia T.





OutSkiing said:


> We like the layout and feel of Santa Barbara maybe more than Royal Vista. We've been to both .. Royal Vista seems like a gamble to get an Ocean Front. Probably the best rooms are the 1 bedrooms on the east corners or 2 bedrooms out in ocean side.
> 
> At Santa Barbara we had a wonderful 2 bedroom that sprawled out with two large balconies.  Even though it was technically 'intercosstal view' we could still see the ocean out one balcony.  We loved SB quiet pool area.
> 
> Bob



Cynthia,
Bob has it right on. But the 1bdr units have the SAME square footage as his 2 bedroom unit. 

Santa Barbara resort is set so the ENDs face either the ocean or the intercoastal waterway. While the SOUTH side is over the pool and gets lots of SUN, the north side is rewarded with MORE open views of the intercoastal waterway due to a park and the narrow side street being "open" (without buildings).

Right now the SOUTH side has a MORE open view of the ocean, but if and when they BUILD on the site of the 2 torn down motel properties on the beach (Wilma I believe took them out 6+ years ago)... those towers will enclose most of that view. And also remember, there were 2 flea bag motels on the same side of the street south of Santa Barbara .... some fine day, those 2 intercoastal waterfront properties will also have buildings on them. (As I saw them occupied, I have every right to describe the nature of their guests.) Of course, as Santa Barbara also spent several years in the unoccupied and behind 6' chain link barriers status, it _BARELY_ was saved from a similar fate its 4 neighborhood buildings had befallen them (the bulldozier).


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 14, 2015)

Alexandria is my absolute favorite.  We go every year... just got back last week, in fact.
We also really enjoyed Canterbury and Taos......


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you Bob and Linda for your Santa Barbara info.  I really appreciate it!  I often have trouble deciding on which Wyndham timeshare spot to go next.  I seem to book, cancel and re-book alot.  Sometimes, I even change the resort.  

To everyone else, Thank you!  It is great to hear from other Wyndham timeshare owners!  My timeshare experience with Wyndham is mostly about location.  The quality and atmosphere are important too.  I like having more spacious acommodations for my trips. Some Wyndham places look more appealing to me than others.  It is usually location that determines my planning decisions with Wyndham.    

I can see that many folks like the Wyndham Old Town Alexandria property!  I've never stayed there.  I do know that area well. Many quaint shops, and restaurants too.  It is very convenient being close to the metro and such easy access to Washington D.C.  

Some areas I would definitely go back again to.  I am considering trying some of the favorites mentioned.   Thanks to Wyndham vacation ownership and time sharing, vacations happen much more frequently for my family.   

I can't even count how many times that we have visited the Orlando area and stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort.  It is a family favorite for sure.  It's been a while now snice we have returned to our  "home resort"... we have decided to explore some other Florida spots these days - not just Orlando anymore.  

Keep on posting...

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 14, 2015)

We've really enjoyed all of our stays, haven't had a bad one yet. We like the variety and the locations a lot!

We really enjoyed Midtown 45... great location to explore NYC from.

A surprising treat was our weekend stay in a 3BR Presidential at Skyline Tower. It wasn't peak season, so we didn't have the frustration of waiting for 15 minutes for the elevator, which is the complaint I hear most often about it.

With daughters ages 12 and 14, we really enjoyed Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge for the waterpark, and we stayed in a presidential unit that was very nice with a great golf view.

We've stayed at Ocean Boulevard several times and enjoy it a lot - we like the location in North Myrtle.

Been to both Bonnet Creek and Reunion in Orlando - I prefer the units at Reunion but the Bonnet Creek location is much better for visits to Disney.

Living in the DC area, we have gone out to National Harbor several times... it makes a fun weekend getaway. Haven't tried OTA yet but lots of favorable reviews, and I might even try it during the week because it would be a more convenient commute location for me (takes me an hour plus to drive into Arlington but I could metro there in 15 minutes from OTA).

On our way back from Orlando, we stopped over at Lake Marion. We were surprised how nice the units were there... makes a great stopping place for us and it would be a nice place to relax and enjoy watersports.

We stayed in a very nice unit at Edisto Island - very pretty place, lots of atmosphere, but not sure it would be entertaining enough for the kids for a long stay.

I really want to plan a trip out west, but I have a reluctant flyer in the family.


----------



## linpat (Oct 15, 2015)

Second and third on Old Towne Alexandria - the closeness to the Metro is an outstanding feature.
Also Belle Maison - the French Quarter is across Canal Street
Governors Green - outstanding property, people, and near to Colonial Williamsburg
Pagosa Springs - it's older, but the view of the mountains makes up for everything
Steamboat Springs - the Rockies again, I could look at them all day


----------



## chriskre (Oct 15, 2015)

My favorites so far are Bonnet Creek in the Presidential units, 
Royal Vista in Pompano and Riverside Suites.  
I'm sure I'll have more favorites the more I explore the club resort.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 16, 2015)

The last time we were at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, we got an upgrade (upon arrival) to a 3 bedroom unit (not a Presidential).  It was very spacious. To us, it was better than a 2 bedroom Presidential.  The furnishings were better. There was the request monitor on the wall.  However, nothing compares to the 4 bedroom Presidential - if you are lucky enough to get one?  However, I would not spend full points to stay in one.   If I had a larger group than just the four of us with me, I would definitely try to get it.

The next time I am in Orlando, I think we will try Reunion Resort.  I may split my stay and also try Wyndham Ocean Walk - Daytona Beach.  We enjoy the beach. 

I want to try a Wyndham Destin resort  for the beaches and also go to to Wyndham Panama City Beach.  I might try both in early summer.

How is Wyndham National Harbor for New Year's Eve? How does it compare to Gaylord? 

Cynthia T.


----------



## dgalati (Oct 16, 2015)

-Wyndham Sedona
-Midtown 45, great location
-Wyndham Grand desert
-Wyndham Nashville, resort not as nice as Grand Desert or Sedona but what a great town
-Wyndham Old Town Alexandria, great location on King Street next to rail


----------



## silentg (Oct 16, 2015)

Although we don't own any Wydham resorts, we enjoyed our Stay at  Branson at The Meadows . Also stayed at a Fairfield that changed to a Wyndham  in Las Vegas. 
Silentg


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 16, 2015)

My favorites so far in no particular order : 

 Mountain Vista Branson
 Ocean walk Daytona Beach
 Canterbury San Francisco

 Hoping for visits to
 Chicago
OTA
NYC
Sedona
New Orleans

And many more...


----------



## yoboy pres (Oct 16, 2015)

La Belle mason in new Orleans 
River walk in Chicago 
The wyndham in the gaslamp district san Diego
The wyndham on the big Island of Hawaii


----------



## ricknhsv (Oct 16, 2015)

Old Town Alexandria
Majestic Sun in Destin
Nashville

Never had a bad stay in any Wyndham.


----------



## liquidmas (Oct 16, 2015)

Sedona. This was our first timeshare stay. We liked it so much we bought.


----------



## famy27 (Oct 17, 2015)

So many!

Grand Desert
Kona Hawaiian
Royal Sea Cliff
Dolphin's Cove
Avenue Plaza

My very favorite is Glacier Canyon in a four-bedroom Presidential.  I love the units, the waterparks, the short drive for us, and the Dells in general.  Sure, the Dells is cheesy and tacky, but that's part of the charm.  If only the sales people weren't so aggressive and annoying, it would be perfect.


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 17, 2015)

My favorite Wyndham unit is an ocean view at Kauai Beach Villas.  
Close 2nd would be the Elysian in St. Thomas.
After that, would come King Cotton in Edisto.  
But just about any of them will do!


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Branson*



silentg said:


> Although we don't own any Wydham resorts, we enjoyed our Stay at  Branson at The Meadows . Also stayed at a Fairfield that changed to a Wyndham  in Las Vegas.
> Silentg



We enjoyed a week at The Meadows and a week at Worldmark in Branson.  Both were nice with Wydham a little more upscale.  I would stay at both again.


----------



## Joe33426 (Oct 18, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> Alexandria is my absolute favorite.  We go every year... just got back last week, in fact.
> We also really enjoyed Canterbury and Taos......



Old Town is probably our favorite Wyndham resort.  Although we've only been Wyndham owners for two years, we've been there a bunch of times, maybe 5 or 6 times.    

Our second favorite is La Belle Maison.  We've been there several times over the last two years and we just love that resort too.


----------



## Suzy (Oct 18, 2015)

My favorites are
Shearwater in Princeville
Bonnet Creek in Orlando
Ocean Palms building at Sea Garden in Pompano
Meadows in Branson


----------

